# Sewing Machine Screws



## aametalmaster (Jan 1, 2017)

I lost the little 6-40 ish machine screw so I made up a few since I have everything I need. Just turned some scrap bar and threaded it. Used my bull nose center to start the tap straight since it turns. Then sawed off the part which is still in the die to hold it while I turn the head thickness. Then to the shaper to cut the slot, still in the die. It worked perfect on my old Singer Sewing machine...Bob


----------



## brino (Jan 1, 2017)

Interesting....I've never thought of a threading die as a work-holding device.
I guess an adjustable die would be better for this than a fixed one.
I have used split nuts in that way.

-brino


----------

